# New roaster has arrived. Some questions ( and some feedback afterwards!)



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey,

so the UPS man has been and my new Sandbox Smart has arrived.

so before I go a bit crazy playing with it and letting you guys know how I get one I've a couple of questions.....

1) can I roast in the machine immediately? Or should I do a couple of dummy roasts to remove any chemicals etc that might be in the machine.

2) once I've selected my green beans and gone for a roast how long should I store them to degas before trying them? Would it be awful if I ground the beans immediately? I'd be keen to see what they are like!

3) I generally store my unground beans in an airtight container in the fridge. Is this suitable for freshly roasted beans? Or do they need to degas at room temp?

thanks in advance


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't put them in the fridge.

You can cup after 8 hours. There's a hack to quickly age coffee if you grind 30-45 minutes before use. I think for brewing you'll be alright drinking the next day otherwise let them rest for at least 4 days, ideally 7-14 (some may say longer).

Maybe do a few seasoning roasts first, learn to get to grips with the controls. I'd go dark and oily for a drum roaster I think.

Pictures and videos please, I'm curious. 🙂

I don't know why I answered in reverse order...


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Really interested to hear your thoughts on this one. Looks like a really nice bit of kit, but hands on experience is the real test!


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

So. I've done my first roasts.

I must say the machine is very good. Simple to use the app has some preloaded roast styles so I'll stick to them for now until I learn more. Then I can go into manual mode!

I've put a picture below of the app after the roast had finished, I've done a Dark, Medium and a light roast so I'll try them in a few days

so - in terms of storing the freshly roasted beans should I keep them separate in airtight containers at room temp? Or freeze them

thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Separate airtight containers at room temp out of direct sunlight. A ziplock bag with air squeezed out will do nicely.

ROR looks to have crashed around first crack there...

It would be really good if you could share some pics/videos of the roaster in action but get it if you don't want to be distracted doing that.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like I don't need to review it....excellent.

Not sure I would read anything into the ROR crashing, or as I could say reducing at 1st it's got lower yes but the temperature readings are hugely impacted by the fact that the elements look to be quartz infrared and with the very small thermal mass, as soon as they switch off, the temps going to reduce...I suspect they switched off just as 1st begun and hence the rise following.

Sure if it was in a larger roaster, then it would indicate something else...but in that little one...not sure it's a problem.

P.S. Definitely do some videos and photos as it will help others trying to decide if this roaster is for them.


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks guys.

yeah I will get some videos up from my next roast.

I have also added below the overview of the medium and light roasts.

the roster itself is quite compact.... smaller than a microwave.

the beans are now in their own Separate Tupperware tubs ( with the lid off for a few hours!) to let them breathe.

I think I've got the roasting bug!!! 😁


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> ROR looks to have crashed around first crack there...


 Just had another thought, when you roast, track the time/power to the heating elements...Assuming you have a wattage/voltage measuring plug (and or a clamp meter). You will also be able to tell if it draws a consistent load when mains voltage reduces, in other words is there any clever electronics in there e.g. a triac/computer circuit. If I were designing such a thing, I would make it draw a set amount of power regardless of voltage.

It might also explain the ROR dip at 1st if the power drawn drops to something like 30 or 50W (e.g. just fan and motor)....if it always happens at 1st *does the act of marking 1st cause the power to be radically reduced? *Or does it detect 1st itself?

If you roast the same beans on the same setting 3 times, it will also be interesting to see how it does in subsequent roasts.

I think lots of people on here will be very interested in what you find and the videos.


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi,

I don't have any kind of device to track the draw of the electricity on the plug. Sorry.

would my 'smart meter' be detailed enough for me to see any changes? Assuming nothing is on at the same time!

if I were to do 3 identical roasts, what would I be looking for in terms of difference? In the overview map on the app or actual results in the cup?

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Adam I said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. I don't have any kind of device to track the draw of the electricity on the plug. Sorry.
> 
> ...


 1. No... you need a power measuring plug. Like the one in the Coffeetime wiki, do a search on the Wiki you will find it...it's in amongst all the articles I did on home roasting. They only cost about £15-£20 and are a good investment. it will help you understand what your roaster is doing and allow you to give an accurate review to others who may buy the roaster on the back of your review.

2. I don't know, you need to do them one after another as fast as the roaster does them (presumably it cools in drum, or perhaps not, did you get the optional cooling tray...I don't know how that part works of course.. Then look at the logs to see what's different and the power consumption logs you would keep[ (when you get a device to measure it) to see if they look the same. you would also need to double check the temperature that it's giving for room temp and where that temperature is being measured. e.g. if it's at the smart phone sensor, is there a sensor on the roaster, or is it a value you put in?

Then yes, cupping the three, as well as examining the roasts for defects, cutting beans in half, scorching, tipping etc.. By doing 3 roasts, if they are all very similar, you should hopefully have enough to then rest them for 4 days and try them in an espresso machine at different temperatures. It's also worth noting if there is a grind difference for that bean compared to how it normally would be...e.g. if it's a Brazilian, is it grinding really much finer than it should be (difficult without a reference I guess).

Of course there is lots more to do so it's not something you can do in a few days....probably be 3 or 4 weeks of work....to work up a rough idea of what's happening, produce some useful vids and write it up.

P.S. If you happen to have a Variac, then of course you can simulate the low voltages...but it does need to be a Variac and not a triac dimmer or similar style circuit.

P.P.S. Is the drum speed variable, if not what's the RPM?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A little tip...don't leave your containers open to "degass", packing and sealing up the coffee ASAP after roasting is best.


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh that's interesting.... obviously a difference of opinion, it's been 'open' since I roasted about 2pm. But I've just sealed the containers, so about 8.5 hours of air.


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Ok... so I've done my 3 identical roasts in a row.

I'll let you know how they taste in a couple of days. I did take some videos too. But can't upload them as they are too big.... any ideas on how to share them?

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

On the label for the machine, is it CE approved?

If you don't mind me asking with import duties and VAT what did you end up paying for it?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Adam I said:


> Ok... so I've done my 3 identical roasts in a row.
> 
> I'll let you know how they taste in a couple of days. I did take some videos too. But can't upload them as they are too big.... any ideas on how to share them?
> 
> thanks


 Youtube or google drive, or some other video streaming service.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If you are using an Android device there are plenty of apps that will do this for you 'in device'.

I use https://play.google.com/store/search?q=androvidpro&gl=GB .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The YouTube player app allows you to record and upload video directly...


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Ok,

I'll try to get the vids up in the next couple of days..... the machine isn't CE marked, and import cost me £78 including some handling fees from DHL.

so far, i know it's early days, but I'm really enjoying the process of roasting. And am keen to understand more and develop my skills

thanks all


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

link to the video. I have uploaded 4 in total.

please no comments about the quality of the video or the mess of my kitchen! Lol!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for uploading them


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

No worries! Using oven gloves and trying to film on a iPhone isn't great! Lol


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Well, looks good if nothing else. This is an area in which I have absolitely no knowledge but...isn't chaff on and around those heating elements a recipe for fire?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm only seeing one video ?

Does the roaster produce much smoke and how does it get vented.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

iroko said:


> I'm only seeing one video ?
> 
> Does the roaster produce much smoke and how does it get vented.


 If you go to YouTube to view that video and then click on the creator, you will see the other videos he has uploaded.

My review Sandbox Smart is stuck with UPS at the moment (god knows why)....but I am thinking I might not need to bother if this is turning out to be good.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> My review Sandbox Smart is stuck with UPS at the moment (god knows why)....


 You're kidding....?


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

The roaster doesn't produce too much smoke, but it's my first roaster so I can't really compare.

it vents out of a fan on the left hand side of the unit so I placed it just to the right of my kitchen extractor fan and it was very effective in removing the smoke.

it certainly wasn't a concern or a problem - hopefully you can see in the videos.


----------

